
Show HN: Audio Repeater Pro – Low latency audio streaming tool - hasaranga85
https://www.audiorepeater.com
======
aaronarduino
This product loses all credibility for audio professionals because the site
claims low latency but provides no specs to back up that claim.

~~~
hasaranga85
It uses low latency WASAPI APIs to transfer the audio samples.

~~~
aaronarduino
So, in other words, you have no idea what the end to end latency is. That is a
non-starter for pro audio professionals who need to compensate for latency to
keep things in phase.

